# Death Ride Rest Stops



## brurider (May 14, 2002)

Anybody care to comment on particulars of what they stock at the stops? I've heard it is super supported. I know one should pack as if the stops run out of goodies, but since I'm traveling a good distance to get there and space may be at a premium, may pack lighter and let the Skeleton Crews restock me, at least in GU and water. Just curious.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Plenty of food. Plenty. I carried two bottles and one bar.

One piece of advice? When you finish a pass, there is an aid station at the top. Consider rolling over the top, avoiding the summit aid station, to begin your descent where another aid station waits after a long descent. You'll save a little time this way with little effort.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I was at the top of Ebbett's Pass yesterday and it was swarming with mosquitoes and nasty-looking flies. They're going to have a feast with all the sweaty riders. I wouldn't plan to stop for any length of time there.


----------



## brurider (May 14, 2002)

*mosquitoes and nasty-looking flies.*

Thanks for the info, will really be looking forward to that. I was hoping up high to get away from the nasty little creatures found along the farms or the woods here in SE PA.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

RedRex said:


> Plenty of food. Plenty. I carried two bottles and one bar.
> 
> One piece of advice? When you finish a pass, there is an aid station at the top. Consider rolling over the top, avoiding the summit aid station, to begin your descent where another aid station waits after a long descent. You'll save a little time this way with little effort.



OTOH if you stop and eat something at the top, you get a head start on digesting your food. Then you can skip the station at the bottom. I've done it both ways. I am not sure there is a difference.

There are a lot of stations. You probably don't need to stop at all of them. 

I carry two bottles, a gel and a couple bars. I have some food allergies so I have to be careful what I eat. The ride is very well supported, enough that I wouldn't carry any food at all if I didn't have allergies.

Drink situation is not as good. They always seem to pick something that tastes bad to me. So I bring my own powder.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Which gels do they hand out? caffeinated?


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Cliff Bars gels are handed out and they suck! But they get the work done. Otherwise they have dry cookies, pototo chips, mini cliff bars, oranges, pretzles, fig newtons, etc. Nothing soft and yummy. My wife says it is like trying to force dirt down her mouth is so dry, but I think the stuff is adequate. Lunch is good and they often have V8's at the stops which I like to drink about every other rest stop.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Steve, I'll be calling you sometime Sunday or Monday to see if you still want to meet before the ride.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

It's nothing compared to back east. The deer flys are really bad right now though. Feels like someone stuck an acid coated red hot needle in the back of the leg when they go for you. Just up there a couple of days ago and they were very annoying. I didn't see any skeeters.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Ridgetop said:


> Steve, I'll be calling you sometime Sunday or Monday to see if you still want to meet before the ride.


Sounds good. We'll be up on Thursday night, and at the registration sometime on Friday morning to pick up bib/registration stuff. I sent you my cell # - correct?

No chance of loosing a hand over the holiday, all things that go boom have gone gone.

Coop


----------



## ride_lite (Mar 11, 2008)

I thought one of the most unique "rest stop" I went through last year on the DR was the one climbing up the back side of Monitor (pass #2). I think it was an organized group of high schooler's who as you got close to the water stop, took your water bottle from you, ran to fill it up, and then ran back and handed it to you. You never had to stop (and they didn't want you to stop). I loved the "enthusiasm"....


----------



## Sledge (Mar 31, 2006)

*How's the smoke up there?*



ukbloke said:


> I was at the top of Ebbett's Pass yesterday...


how is the air quality up there now? The breezes are blowing from the west in the Bay Area now so the forest fire smoke is dissipating here, but I'm worried it's heading up that way. How does it look and feel to you?


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

We came up to Arnold on Sunday and there was smoke until around Murphys, and then clear from there up. It has been crystal clear in Arnold since then with barely a cloud in the sky. I rode over Ebbett's Pass down to Wolf Creek on Wednesday and the air quality, temperature and wind were just perfect for cycling. Today it is mysteriously overcast, and cooler. I'm not sure yet if this is just weather or if it is smoke blowing through. It is clear at ground level and the cloud/haze is up high. The Death Ride is still just over a week away so nothing to worry about yet. It is going to get much hotter early next week though.

The bug bites on my legs, arms and neck are still pretty annoying. It was probably the deer flies that got me.


----------



## Sledge (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for the response! Could you report back as the week progresses? I know it's supposed to be hot up there early in the week. I'm really hoping that it will cool down a bit and not be too smokey by next weekend.

Thanks again.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Sorry, no can do - heading back to the Bay Area on Sunday.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

It was just clouds after all, no sign of any smoke, and it's all cleared out in Arnold into another beautiful mountain day. You can take a look at the weather and the view at Bear Valley here:

Bear Valley Weather
Bear Valley Webcams


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

brurider said:


> here in SE PA.



where in SE PA? I'm originally from Newark.....

anyway.....


----------



## brurider (May 14, 2002)

*where in SE PA?*

East Earl in particular. Think Lancaster County, New Holland balers, Shady Maple, or the PA Dutch Country, and not too far from Farmersville, PA - famous, or perhaps infamous, for one Floyd Landis. Right smack dab in the middle of it. A great place to ride. I'll go out early on a weekend morning, and especially if the right Sunday, see more buggies than cars. Am trying to get out of Dodge today for CA and the Death Ride so will be commencing radio silence. Would have responded sooner but being technically challenged somehow locked myself out of the RBR system.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Just a heads up. The mosquitos were quite interesting at Ebbetts and Hermit Valley. I got bit many times and didn't even realize it until my wife starting slapping them. Some Off got rid of 'em, but the biters are out in force.


----------



## DASS (Apr 3, 2002)

Here are some notes I posted previously. Hope they help someone!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=968607#poststop


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

DASS said:


> Here are some notes I posted previously. Hope they help someone!
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=968607#poststop


Great post and thread. Thanks for the link.

Excuse me while I pee out of excitement for the upcoming weekend.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

*Smokey Today*

Sledge, unfortunately still a little bit smokey but supposed to be a lot better this weekend due to a change in the winds. Might be some thunderstorms though. Today is the suxxor around here. This pic looks straight down into the mountains near Markleeville. Normally I have a great view of the pass country.


----------



## onehotchili (Jul 27, 2005)

i was over at Markleeville @10am this morning to pick up my registration stuff. i drove over from my house in Truckee. EVERYWHERE is socked in with smoke (i actually was getting ashed on outside 20 minutes ago).... EXCEPT Markleeville!!!

about 10 miles east of Minden the choking smoke in the Carson Valley started disappearing and then things were clear from Woodfords to Markleeville and every where i could see. i would not think twice about riding all 5 passes on those conditions.... however if the smoke that is at my house ends up down there.... i'd be lucky to ride 1 pass.

my wife was supposed to do the Donner Tri on Sunday and tonight they officially canceled it. this smokes is NO good


----------



## onehotchili (Jul 27, 2005)

DASS said:


> Here are some notes I posted previously. Hope they help someone!
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=968607#poststop


is this the same DAS who used to post on the singlespeed forum, do singlespeed group rides (like 7-8 years ago) in the Bay Area?!?

i think we've ridden together a few times in the past. if you're doing the DR... i would love to hook up and chat!

chili


----------



## shawndoggy (Feb 3, 2004)

Stage two air alert here in Reno today.... which means nobody should go outside. Ouch. Hope it's OK for you guys down south, but the paper (not necessarily the definitive source of information, unfortunately) makes it sound like it's not going to get better until next week.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

shawndoggy said:


> Stage two air alert here in Reno today.... which means nobody should go outside. Ouch. Hope it's OK for you guys down south, but the paper (not necessarily the definitive source of information, unfortunately) makes it sound like it's not going to get better until next week.


The view from the web cam at Harvey's in South Lake Tahoe looks very smokey.

http://www.virtualtahoe.com/Cam.html


----------



## onehotchili (Jul 27, 2005)

hey guys.... i drove from Truckee down to Markleeville yesterday (along Lake Tahoe, Carson City etc.) and then back home thru Reno. the smoke was horrendous every where *except* once i hit 7-8 miles West of Minden towards Woodfords. it cleared up and was nice clean air all the way into Markleeville where i picked up my registration stuff at 10am.

so i think if the wind gods are with us, we could have a good day tomorrow. again, every where else was aweful, but things looked good there! just giving y'all my first hand experience!


----------

